# Day one



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Grained the LLamas-still no eggs from the hens- guneias doing well after the hawk tryed for one. Lost a small kitten. Hawk got it. Snow on ground with temps in the 40's. Already used a cord of wood and it is just January one. Slept till 9:30 a and am not sleeping well. Up till 2:00A. I found how to watch westerns online. Broken Arrow with James Stewart. Great day. NEW YEARS RESOLUTION: Get a jar and everyday write on a slip of paper what good thing happened that day. Next January one read them.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> NEW YEARS RESOLUTION: Get a jar and everyday write on a slip of paper what good thing happened that day. Next January one read them.


Not a bad idea!


----------

